# my new fish . blue/orange feather tail over half moon



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

still need a name ?:-(


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

He's lovely!
Ozymandias.
Felix.
Cobalt coral.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Or Sunset.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What a beautiful guy !!!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Wowo What an extremely beautiful fish.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW WOW WEEE! He is stunning!!!! I am drooling ^^


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

BettaJen said:


> He's lovely!
> Ozymandias.
> Felix.
> Cobalt coral.


I vote for Ozymandias too. Watchmen!!! :-D And you can call him Ozy for short.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow! That is an amazing fish...congrats!!!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Flamingo or Bob


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Wahoo wa!

His colors are University of Virginia Cavaliers!

Cavalier!

Or Thomas Jefferson!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

He is a beautiful fish. And I like Darko, why? No idea really, he just looks like a Darko.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

He makes me think of fireworks.. so pretty!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg, what a stunning fish...WOWeeee... where did he come from??? Amazing!!! You are soo lucky.. He reminds me of something tropical..just Gorgeous!!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW where did you find him?


----------



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Wahoo wa!
> 
> His colors are University of Virginia Cavaliers!
> 
> ...


ima name him cavalier bc those are his colors, thank you for that

i got him off ebay btw

thanks everyone


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

also the colors of Boise State Broncos :lol::lol: You might be able to get big money for him in Boise, football is God there.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> Flamingo or Bob



Ha ha . . I love that.

Aurora Borealis or . . Fred. 

Sunsburst McSparkles or. . Tony

wait wait. . Orange Herbert or . . Steve


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

socold57 said:


> ima name him cavalier bc those are his colors, thank you for that
> 
> i got him off ebay btw
> 
> thanks everyone



Wahoo wah wahoo wa

You vee ay Vir - gin - ee - ah

Hoo rah ray! Hoo rah ray!

Ray rah You vee ay!!!!!!


----------

